# How far would this world be able to go with technology and its graphic



## Lockon Stratos (Feb 14, 2009)

Topic.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand what "topic" refers to?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Feb 14, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who doesn't understand what "topic" refers to?


Maybe so and it means the discuss about the topic title.


----------



## ackers (Feb 14, 2009)

Is this a trap?


----------



## leinad (Feb 14, 2009)

IMO there is no limit in what the world would be able to create. Well, just the money...


----------

